# how long is a USAT PA?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've that n my RR, just as in real life, the steam locos go down for repair more often. I'm looking for a good puller to swap for moment when the steamers are down. Probably the Aristo FA or USAT F3 are my best bet.

But how long is the PA1? It's a great looking diesel, but I suspect it will be too long for our layout. While I'm at it, how long is the aristo E8?

I searched the web and could not find the info, so if anyone has it, I'd appreciate it if you could let me know

Thanks 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

26 1/2 inches nose to tail or 27 to end of rear coupler. I have the U.P. version PA/PB I've owned an Aristo Fa, and between the 3 I would probably go with the F3 if size is an issue. Regal


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank Regal--that's nearly as long as an aristo heavyweight. 

Is the PA1 a better puller than the Fa or f3?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With the USAT "floppy" axle, it can run tight curves easily, and does not suffer the problems the Aristo 3 axle trucks do in following problematic track. 

As a puller, it's a little better and can have some weight added, but basically a 2 motor unit. 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It was more the "look" on curves I was concerned about. 

I want it to be painted for B&O, and USAT makes a B&O even though the B&O, as far as I can tell, never owned a PA-1. The B&O DID own F3s, but USAT doens't make a B&O f3. I like the look of it and might just pretend the B&O owned one
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the curves most of us humans use make anything look bad in comparison to the real thing! 

It will look better than an e8 and worse than an F3 ... howzzat? 

ha ha.... seriously, will look fine on 10' dia curves and even on 8'.... 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 
FYI, the B&O did NOT have PAs, an USAT DOES, or did, make F3As & Bs in B&O, saw some at York 
a couple of months ago...
Paul R...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 As and 2 Bs and they run fine. I got rid of the traction tires on all of the units and they run just fine. I just replace the wheels sets. If your running only one then you might need to add a bit more weight to it. Later RJD


----------

